# Kioti 3510SE getting CEL light on dash



## TBF Kioti (7 mo ago)

Anyone know what F09, 8804, 2779, or 2780 error codes mean on a 2021 Kioti 3510? I can't find the code list anywhere.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TBF Kioti said:


> Anyone know what F09, 8804, 2779, or 2780 error codes mean on a 2021 Kioti 3510? I can't find the code list anywhere.



Is the water in fuel light on also?


----------

